# Digestive Enzymes



## butthole69

Does anyone here use digestive enzymes? For me the hardest part of turning into a freak is getting enough calories in. When I do manage to pack enough calories in I feel bloated and pregnant. Has anyone tried digestive enzymes to reduce bloating?

I read that certain medical disorders, like gallbladder removal are treated with prescription digestive enzymes. But, the prescription digestive enzymes are enteric coated so they can pass through the stomach without being digested. I read the non-coated enzymes are useless because stomach acid chews them up before they can do anything. 

If anyone has any general advice for getting calories in I'd like to hear it. I already spend so much time making and eating food and I know I need to eat more if I want to get really big.


----------



## SoccerDad

I do use them, but not for the exact reason you are asking about.  I am 50, and things don't work like they use to.  However, I also have switched to a 99% paleo/primal/whatever you want to call it type diet, and I rarely need the enzymes anymore.  So... my amateur advice to you is try to eliminate grains and processed foods.  If you stuff yourself, you will feel bloated, but this might alleviate some part of it.


----------



## butthole69

I can barely get enough calories in as it is. You're right that paleo is much easier on the GI tract. I think it's great for certain people. But, if I tried to eat strict paleo it would be impossible for me to pack in enough calories. The amount you have to eat to grow past a certain point is ridiculous. When I eat like a normal person I don't get GI issues.

Which brand of enzymes do you use? Do you feel like they help you digest and eliminate more easily? I think I will either go with the LEF brand or maybe try to get an Rx for the prescription enzymes.


----------



## Magnus82

I don't use enzymes either,  but i may be able to help you with getting calories in.  Blend them.   They digest very quickly and are easy to take with you and eat in a hurry.   Now some will argue real food is better,  but if you cant do it,  you just cant do it.   Take 1 cup cartoned egg whites, cup whole milk,  1/2c baby rice cereal or a banana, oats if you like, andlittle flax seed.  Need more calories,  add peanut butter or olive oil.  You can easily get to 1000 calories and without all the crap in those weight gainers.   These work great pre and post workout as well as for breakfast.   Put one in a Bubba Keg over ice for a mid day
 snack.  That's 3g in calories and over 250g of protein down in less than 3 min total.


----------



## d2r2ddd

this might help ... 
Synthelamin - Appetite Stimulator | Synthetek


----------



## swolesearcher

Magnus82 said:


> I don't use enzymes either,  but i may be able to help you with getting calories in.  Blend them.   They digest very quickly and are easy to take with you and eat in a hurry.   Now some will argue real food is better,  but if you cant do it,  you just cant do it.   Take 1 cup cartoned egg whites, cup whole milk,  1/2c baby rice cereal or a banana, oats if you like, andlittle flax seed.  Need more calories,  add peanut butter or olive oil.  You can easily get to 1000 calories and without all the crap in those weight gainers.   These work great pre and post workout as well as for breakfast.   Put one in a Bubba Keg over ice for a mid day
> snack.  That's 3g in calories and over 250g of protein down in less than 3 min total.



i blend my meals everytime i`m not feeling hungry enough to have whole food. much faster, great taste and i think you can absorb more proteins. many people eat too fast and don`t really digest completely and absorb the proteins. Im with Mangus too and i think weight gainers are full of crap. great post Mangus


----------



## Ironbuilt

Now brand super enzymes ..one tablet a day and I'm a machine on and off the toilet



Who the hell tagged this britany spears.?  U guys catch that or is that my keen sense of observation?.


----------



## butthole69

Im using the cheapest store brand enzymes and they seem like they work. I feel like I get hungry again faster with them but maybe it is just my imagination. I might add digestion enzymes to my list of supplements

aminos
fiber
vit c
vitamin b
lactated ringer's solution


----------



## SoccerDad

butthole69 said:


> Which brand of enzymes do you use? Do you feel like they help you digest and eliminate more easily? I think I will either go with the LEF brand or maybe try to get an Rx for the prescription enzymes.



Vitacost Mega Spectrum Enzyme

That is the one I use.  I definitely believe they help, especially when I am in a position to have to eat what is placed in front of me.


----------



## enzymedica16

**********


----------



## *49ER

Butthole 69 great name goes well with this topic lol


----------

